# HST vs World of Warcraft



## Mexikorn (Apr 16, 2014)

Been reading/listening to some wow lore lately. So I decide, because I'm curious and ignorant, to create a thread and pit these verses against each other.

Scenario 1
All HST vs all Azeroth, old Draenor and Outlands

Scenario 2
like 1 but each HST verse has to face wow individually

edit: for the sake of continental+ nukings the fight takes place on a plane/planet that is virtually indestructible
restrictions: if needed old gods and titans aka sargeras


----------



## Omnirix (Apr 16, 2014)

Naruto top tiers like Juubi or Sage of Six Paths probably reached Deathwing's level at the moment but WoW verse overall still have a whole lot more hax, outnumber and outgun HST. 

Eredar lord of the Burning Legion(probably Kil'jaeden) had a feat of glassing and leveling the landscape of an entire planet. 


*Spoiler*: __ 






			
				 A Prophet's Lesson by Blizzard Entertainment said:
			
		

> Then, a sudden rush, and Anduin stood on strange ground under an unfamiliar sky. There were four prominent moons competing for his attention, an amber atmosphere, and rock formations made from the blue-tinted ground twisting in a thousand different ways. Anduin couldn't see any water, but the colored rock gave the impression of warring waves suddenly frozen at the whim of some godlike artist. There were creatures scattered over the terrain and swirling through the sky, so varied and other that they defied description. Colors and different means of locomotion and patterns formed from dance or play or war... little of it made any sense, and Anduin was simply left struggling to grasp the wonderful abstract chaos of it all.
> 
> The sky darkened. First to an angry red that invaded the amber skies like a premonition of doom. After a few moments, the color began to shift to an ever-more-nauseating shade of green. Flaring comets screamed from the diseased heavens and struck the earth, sending all the poor creatures scattering in panic. The comets stood up from their craters, towering and terrible, and began to rain down death with ruthless efficiency. A rip opened in the air near the prince, and a flood of horror spilled out: winged demons and alluring succubi wielding greenish-yellow fire and powerful magic, destroying everything in their path. After the dark army had finished its deployment, a gigantic form walked through the rift, and it looked too much like the draenei for the prince not to notice.
> This last being leveled the rock sculptures around him, clearing a space where he could kneel in the dust made from his destruction and draw symbols of dread power with his clawed finger. When he finished, there was a moment of perfect quiet as the slaughter halted and the entire world waited in horrified stillness.
> ...






The Titans have planetary re-origination devices 

*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Conversation between in-lore famous archeologist and Tribunal of Ages (Azerothian Titan supercomputer access to all database regarding planet) said:
			
		

> Archivum System says: Access to the Archivum granted. Intrusion protection mechanisms suspended.
> Brann Bronzebeard says: Looks just like all the other titan archives me lads have found... only older... and bigger.
> Brann Bronzebeard says: Wait a second: this doesn't look right! Next to this blinking light... what's this Algalon signal?
> Archivum System says: Initiating query. The Algalon Failsafe is an automated emergency signal following a Prime Designate's demise.
> ...






Algalon the Observer, Herald of the Titans and a computer-like entity bore witness to the might of the Titans over countless millennia testified the following

*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Algalon the Observer during Ulduar encounter said:
			
		

> I have seen worlds bathed in the Makers' flames, their denizens fading without so much as a whimper. Entire planetary systems born and razed in the time that it takes your mortal hearts to beat once. Yet all throughout, my own heart devoid of emotion... of empathy. I. Have. Felt. Nothing. A million-million lives wasted. Had they all held within them your tenacity? Had they all loved life as you do?






Titans 10,000 years ago on Azeroth's time shaped the world's landmass into one continent.

*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				 Old Gods and the Ordering of Azeroth by Blizzard Entertainment said:
			
		

> For many ages the Titans moved and shaped the earth, until at last there remained one perfect continent. At the continent's center, the Titans crafted a lake of scintillating energies. The lake, which they named the Well of Eternity, was to be the fount of life for the world. Its potent energies would nurture the bones of the world and empower life to take root in the land's rich soil. Over time, plants, trees, monsters, and creatures of every kind began to thrive on the primordial continent. As twilight fell on the final day of their labors, the Titans named the continent Kalimdor: "land of eternal starlight".






You got time manipulation hax from the Bronze Dragonflight where even their average joe can Za Warudo, time travel, and with the snap of a finger, historically mindwipe or alter a person's memories of events transpired. Their skill in time travel was enough for them to prevent one apocalyptic event from happening yet *allowed* a lesser life-wiping event to happen. 

Overall, this is still a mismatch.


----------



## Mexikorn (Apr 16, 2014)

Omnirix said:


> Naruto top tiers like Juubi or Sage of Six Paths probably reached Deathwing's level at the moment but WoW verse overall still have a whole lot more hax, outnumber and outgun HST.
> 
> Eredar lord of the Burning Legion(probably Kil'jaeden) had a feat of glassing and leveling the landscape of an entire planet.
> 
> ...



#devilsadvocate

titans are banned, so are old gods, as stated in the OP, im very aware there are those highly op characters, i rather thought of this as a battle between "ground troops" (if you know what i mean, i wouldnt know how to express myself better)

and i feel all 3 hst verses together have lots of individual hax also (which i probably dont have to mention but)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Edo Tensei - Spammable Mass Undead
Logia - aka. can't touch this
Biju Bomb - at least 1 dozen country to continent busters iirc
gremmy and Shūkurō - timefuckery and low level reality warping?
(shadow) clones - pretty much anyone can use it and its at least good enough against the legions of foot soldiers
kuma bfr
haki
flight (bleach)



if it goes for highest individual firepower no doubt we can find some fucker from wow who can do this


----------



## Bioness (Apr 16, 2014)

The main problem here is speed and pure firepower that Azeroth of is lacking. 99% of the verse would get blitzed or blown to hell.

The Bronze and Blue Dragonflight would likely be able to kill everyone in the HST. 	
Nozdormu/Murozond and Kalecgos/Malygos could solo if needed. The Bronze Dragons obviously for their time abilities, and the Blue for their magic which could also control time, mind control, or teleport people into another dimension or the twisted nether.

- Common mages can teleport, make clones, and use minor time manipulation.
- Priests can mind control and resurrect
- Several characters are shown capable of mass resurrection
- The Plague of Undeath could easily kill all human characters, its magical nature will also make it unresistible

The Elemental Lords might also be able to kill a good portion of the HST, they are similar to logias with the added benefit of being unkillable outside the Elemental Planes.


----------



## Mexikorn (Apr 16, 2014)

Bioness said:


> The main problem here is speed and pure firepower that Azeroth of is lacking. 99% of the verse would get blitzed or blown to hell.
> 
> The Bronze and Blue Dragonflight would likely be able to kill everyone in the HST.
> Nozdormu/Murozond and Kalecgos/Malygos could solo if needed. The Bronze Dragons obviously for their time abilities, and the Blue for their magic which could also control time, mind control, or teleport people into another dimension or the twisted nether.
> ...



so the general consensus is 
wow high tiers >>>>>>>>>>>>> HST >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> wow mid-low tiers
?


----------



## Bioness (Apr 16, 2014)

The "high tiers" in Warcraft only win because of their uncounterable " hax" abilities, they are certainly far below the speed and raw power of the very top of the Holy Shounen Trinity. If the HST had the same kind of abilities, they could beat them, but they don't, so they lose.

However, were you to include Titans and Old Gods, then obviously that level is above the HST in terms of raw power and possibly speed as well.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 16, 2014)

Juubi is Deathwing level ? The Juubi can cause a planetary Cataclysm by just waking up?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 16, 2014)

Deathwing didn't cause a planetary cataclysm just by waking up.

And measuring a common mage's/warlock's/other class's abilities by using the skills of playable characters is ridiculous considering that said skills get changed or outright deleted every patch. Not to mention that playable characters represent "champions", the elite and not some common mage in lore.


----------



## Jakotsu06 (Apr 16, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Juubi is Deathwing level ? The Juubi can cause a planetary Cataclysm by just waking up?


 Well the Juubi would be faster and to be fair the planetary Cataclysm was him ripping a hole in the barrier between Deepholm and the World. He was channeling a spell that was said to to be able to destroy all life on the planet but it was never seen in lore and alot count it as game mechanics.  It just depends on which side of the fence you come down on for who would be stronger between those two.

As for this yeah the likes of the Dragonflights and Lords of the Legions (outside of the Dark Titan) would be able to use their Hax to win with ease. I agree with the above post that in terms of speed and raw power the HST would win but they have a hard time overcoming some of the haxs WoW has. The Plague of Undeath would prob be enough as they have no Magic so i dont see how they could overcome its magical nature. You have one of the top tiers of the HST die off to the Plague and be risen in undeath would just speed up the whole thing.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 16, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> Deathwing didn't cause a planetary cataclysm just by waking up.
> 
> And measuring a common mage's/warlock's/other class's abilities by using the skills of playable characters is ridiculous considering that said skills get changed or outright deleted every patch. Not to mention that playable characters represent "champions", the elite and not some common mage in lore.



Those abilities are in lore, and if they appeared once, there is a good reason for it.


----------



## Gone (Apr 16, 2014)

Hogger solos HST, then turns around ans solos Warcraft for fun.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 16, 2014)

Bioness said:


> Those abilities are in lore, and if they appeared once, there is a good reason for it.



Yeah, those abilities are in lore, but not every mook and their grandmas have them like in the game.

Imagine if f.e. ressurection was as widespread in lore as it is in game, then many events/wars wouldn't have had the same impact like they did in lore. Theramore nuked? No problem, just call a common priest or even Tirion/Anduin/Velen and they will mass res everyone.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 16, 2014)

There are enough characters capable of things like teleportation, telepathy, resurrection, etc that it might as well be considered common.

Just because they can bring people back from the dead, doesn't mean that they should. Anduin resurrected Varian because they still needed their king, also because of plot.


----------



## Mexikorn (Apr 16, 2014)

For this scenario I only imagine wow "NPC's". So themes like ressurection (which are pretty rare in wow lore iirc) would be almost a nonfactor I believe. (scourge undead is another thing ofc) I don't know whether that's even relevant tho since I still don't understand how the HST would do against them. Or is it a fact that the priests/prophets can mass rezz easily? Either ways, I just wanna mention that if this battle turns out to be very one sided (with restrictions already) we (I) should leave it at that. Restricting the dragonflights and elemental lords and demon lords is to much and wouldnt make for a good matchup in the first place.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

wow gets blitzed to fuck


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 17, 2014)

I find it hard to believe that there isn't some intangible spirit being in WoW that could just screw everything up via possession bullshit 

much like how Raest still fucks up the HST


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

they have a fair amount of cases where multiple separate consciousnesses/souls inhabit the same body just fine … also Obito resisted Ino/Juubi taking him over 

there's lolDans ghost possession too 


RSes spirit can pop inside someones mind/soul and power them up a fuckton


Kaguyas soul may or may not have been inside the Jew Tree this whole time 





do thousands of souls of hollows count ?


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 17, 2014)

No,and if it counted they would still get raped.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 17, 2014)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I find it hard to believe that there isn't some intangible spirit being in WoW that could just screw everything up via possession bullshit
> 
> much like how Raest still fucks up the HST



Azuregos is too busy turning the verse's rulers over life and death into his personal harem to bother with that pedestrian bullshit


----------



## TehChron (Apr 17, 2014)

seriously

just when the bleachverse thinks they stand a chance

azuregos shows up, and revives them all with resurrection sickness, thus screwing them over completely


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 17, 2014)

Aren't the bleach verse  characters dead?  couldn't WoW just turn them into Scourge?


----------



## TehChron (Apr 17, 2014)

lock them in a room with sylvanas for an hour

see if they dont put themselves out of their own misery


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

what is Azuregoses durability ? 


can 100+ GT Kenny slash take him ?


----------



## TehChron (Apr 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> what is Azuregoses durability ?
> 
> 
> can 100+ GT Kenny slash take him ?



Not when Azuregos rules the afterlife through his draconic pimping prowess he can't


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

what does that have to do with his durability ?


----------



## TehChron (Apr 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> what does that have to do with durability ?



once azuregos repeats the process four times, resurrection sickness will have lost them all of their durability, thus makng them easy pickings


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

what


----------



## Naya (Apr 17, 2014)

I am not sure if I have any serious points here, but WoW ftw here and in almost any other case. Seriously, the age, the number, the powers, the ability to extend them, the healing - they are more efficient and more powerful.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

> I am not sure if I have any serious points here


who are you


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 17, 2014)

The Sha could actually pose a problem for the HST as far as WoW's mid-high tiers go.


----------



## Mexikorn (Apr 17, 2014)

ok now, lets approach this differently

WHO or WHAT is the strongest force from wow the HST can compete with?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

is the *average* WC Titan already a planetbuster ? or only Pantheon/stronger/named ones ?


----------



## Mexikorn (Apr 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> is the *average* WC Titan already a planetbuster ? or only Pantheon/stronger/named ones ?



I do not believe so. From what I know / remember (from the old wiki) only sargeras and the high tier titans who can get scaled to him are planet level, and only with their weapons. (the big ass hammer, right?)

Just to be exact tho, I wasn't asking which was the single strongest individual they could take but the strongest force, like, could they take on all the horde and alliance for example?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 17, 2014)

> could they take on all the horde and alliance for example?



yes, and with utter ease

and only Sargeras is a planet buster, and he was considered the strongest Titan, so others can't be scaled to him

The Titans still posses plunet busting tech though


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

^ I like this


----------



## Mexikorn (Apr 17, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> yes, and with utter ease
> 
> and only Sargeras is a planet buster, and he was considered the strongest Titan, so others can't be scaled to him
> 
> The Titans still posses plunet busting tech though



So do you guys believe the HST could take on Sargeras? The fight takes place on a virtually indestructible planet* as stated in the op and even superior aoe dc on his part, would he stand his ground against a barrage of BB? And meteors and kenpachi gai power attacks and gura gura no quakes and magma rain and naruto plot armor? How tall is he anyways?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

how durable is Sargeras ?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 17, 2014)

> So do you guys believe the HST could take on Sargeras?



I honestly dunno.

Noone in WoW this far had a durability feat that would allow warcraft's top tiers to tank attacks from HST top tiers.

He may have a form of intang just like Kil'Jaeden does iirc though. If he does then his durability isn't as important.


----------



## Regicide (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm surprised Warcraft doesn't have any real calcs.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 17, 2014)

There actually is one:


----------



## Bioness (Apr 17, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> There actually is one:



So Ragnaros and above get this scaling 

Zar'jira, a Undead/Naga Sea Witch is capable of sinking islands, we could also scale the more powerful female Nagas to her  (Lady Vashj).

Still nothing for durability. But for some characters durability isn't needed when they can orbital destroy the planet or control time or teleport everyone into another dimension/in space.

Actually it might be possible to get a durability or at least shield durability for Queen Azshara who was holding back the Great Sundering, the event that split and destroyed most of the land.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

> durability isn't needed when they can
> orbital destroy the planet or control time or
> teleport everyone into another dimension/in
> space.


how do you do these things if you're dead from getting blown up ?


----------



## Regicide (Apr 17, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> There actually is one:


I meant calcs other than scalings.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> how do you do these things if you're dead from getting blown up ?



Because Nozdormu/Murozond and Maygos/Kalecgos don't have to be in the same dimension/timeline to use their abilities?

Death also doesn't stop these characters from coming back to life or as ghosts and trying again.



Regicide said:


> I meant calcs other than scalings.



That calculation applies to Ragnaros, which is why he was scaling the Blackrock Mountain area in the first place (which was formed by Ragnaros).


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2014)

How are they going to kill Deathwing? Only the Dragonsoul has shown any effect on him and he literally was undone in a raid.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 17, 2014)

Kil'Jaedan is also a pretty casual lifewiper

But yeah, as far as powerscaling goes, that explosion was a fraction of Rags power. Stuff like that is on the same tier of power as Nefarian, one of the Black Dragons


----------



## Mexikorn (Apr 17, 2014)

Bioness said:


> Because Nozdormu/Murozond and Maygos/Kalecgos don't have to be in the same dimension/timeline to use their abilities?
> 
> Death also doesn't stop these characters from coming back to life or as ghosts and trying again.



Good thing we got bleach



TehChron said:


> Kil'Jaedan is also a pretty casual lifewiper
> 
> But yeah, as far as powerscaling goes, that explosion was a fraction of Rags power. Stuff like that is on the same tier of power as Nefarian, one of the Black Dragons



One thing doesnt appear to me
When wow is so absurdly full with lifewipers and global threats, why has NOONE EVER nuked the planet yet?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> How are they going to kill Deathwing? Only the Dragonsoul has shown any effect on him


did you just imply that literally, in all fiction, only DragonSoul can kill Deathwing ? 






> Because Nozdormu/Murozond and Maygos/Kalecgos don't have to be in the same dimension/timeline to use their abilities?
> 
> Death also doesn't stop these characters from coming back to life or as ghosts and trying again.


do they also start the match in another timeline or dimension ? 


for the second - post concrete feats to prove your claims  for each of them .. although if they got killed once then coming back = getting killed again .. and again .. and again


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

the only lifewiping (aka a proper DC feat which can ~cover the surface in a single attack) feat I've heard of thus far was that spell Deathwing tries to cast at the end of his raid battle and you interrupt and then kill him 

that quote looked legit from what I recall


----------



## TehChron (Apr 17, 2014)

Mexikorn said:


> Good thing we got bleach
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only ones who dont as a result of PIS are actually not ON Azeroth, are sealed, or in KJs case, off doing it to other planets while Valen watches via mystical voyeur powers


----------



## TehChron (Apr 17, 2014)

Mexikorn, seriously, soul fuckery is low tier in the WC verse

Any warlock with sufficient DC could just soulshard a soul reaper or use other tricks for hollows

Once again setting aside that Azuregos essentially pimped himself into ruling over the afterlife, enabling him to cut off access to the Bleach verses various powers


----------



## Regicide (Apr 17, 2014)

Bioness said:


> That calculation applies to Ragnaros, which is why he was scaling the Blackrock Mountain area in the first place (which was formed by Ragnaros).


What does?

All I saw was a size scaling. How do get DC/durability out of that?


----------



## TehChron (Apr 17, 2014)

Regicide said:


> What does?
> 
> All I saw was a size scaling. How do get DC/durability out of that?


Flattened/melted it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

Chron is writing some fanfics here


----------



## TehChron (Apr 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> Chron is writing some fanfics here



Such as?

Azuregos can revive himself and others at will, while also turning the forces that govern life and death into his personal bitches

Its canon


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 17, 2014)

Can you provide more information, Chron?

It's the first time I've heard about this.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 17, 2014)

TehChron are you sure about Azuregos, I don't recall any of that and I can't find any information about it. He can access the afterlife but I see nothing about him controlling life and death as you put it.

Also Regicide, Ragnaros formed that area, he is the reason there are all those mountains and why it is a a wasteland.





> Now, freed by Thaurissan's call, Ragnaros erupted into being once again. Ragnaros' apocalyptic rebirth into Azeroth shattered the Redridge Mountains and created a raging volcano at the center of the devastation. The volcano, known as Blackrock Mountain, was bordered by what is now known as the Searing Gorge, to the north, and the Burning Steppes, to the south. Though Thaurissan was killed by the forces he had unleashed, his surviving Dark Iron clan brethren were ultimately enslaved by Ragnaros and his elementals.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> did you just imply that literally, in all fiction, only DragonSoul can kill Deathwing ?



Maybe the "has shown" confused your reading skills a bit. The Demon soul/Dragon in WoWverse has shown the only weapon ,amongst all the hax the Dragon flight possess, to harm him.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Such as?
> 
> Azuregos can revive himself and others at will, *while also turning the forces that govern life and death into his personal bitches*
> 
> Its canon


hit me with some proof/quotes/feats, amigo 


and elaborate what the bolded means exactly, cause the way you worded it isn't a clear feat


----------



## Regicide (Apr 17, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Flattened/melted it


So he flattened everything within the 2000 km radius scaled there?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it wasn't all flattened, seeing as how I remember quite a bit of mountains ranges in that area everywhere in WoW


granted, I think there were supposed to be even more of them before and he .. reshaped it ?  which would have obviously destroyed some


would have been nice to see it in real time too to see how long it took exactly


----------



## Regicide (Apr 17, 2014)

Nuke calculator and widespread destruction then?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

uh .. well, that certainly wouldn't be very correct in describing what happened, but then again idk how you can calc this precisely with the info available


----------



## Regicide (Apr 17, 2014)

How are you fuckers getting a yield out of this then?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

not me 


guessing I'd say it's at least island+/high island+


----------



## Regicide (Apr 17, 2014)

Based on?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

nothing concrete at all


----------



## TehChron (Apr 17, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> Can you provide more information, Chron?
> 
> It's the first time I've heard about this.





Look

When you can bang spirit healers, creatures that are normally nameless and beyond mortal comprehension outside of game mechanics

That implies a whole lot of shit i'm frankly better off not thinking about


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 17, 2014)

Meh, I shouldn't have asked

that was cringeworthy


----------



## Bioness (Apr 17, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Look
> 
> When you can bang spirit healers, creatures that are normally nameless and beyond mortal comprehension outside of game mechanics
> 
> That implies a whole lot of shit i'm frankly better off not thinking about



I read that before.

He has some kind of romantic relationship with a Spirit Healer and he has both a ghost and alive form. Although the latter is more of a 4th wall thing, it still doesn't mean he can just instant kill people.

The spirit healers mass reviving people is a good point to bring up though.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 17, 2014)

Bioness said:


> I read that before.
> 
> He has some kind of romantic relationship with a Spirit Healer and he has both a ghost and alive form. Although the latter is more of a 4th wall thing, it still doesn't mean he can just instant kill people.
> 
> The spirit healers mass reviving people is a good point to bring up though.



i never he said he *could* instant kill people

but mass reviving bleach characters is a great way to make them useless in a fight

and resurrection sickness is a massive debuff and takes away 25% of a characters durability

it also stacks

and persists through death

using it offensively would make the bleachverse completely irrelevant in this fight as a result


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

> and resurrection sickness is a massive debuff and takes away 25% of a characters durability
> 
> it also stacks
> 
> and persists through death


I kind of thought that was a joke or something 

you realize that's game mechanics, right ? 


.. unless because the title says WoW we are actually using wow the game with all of its RPG shit  instead of WarCraft lore




although I have serious doubts you can "revive" bleachverse .. sure they are souls, but for all intents and purposes they are alive and kicking in all respects

I fail to see what casting resurrection or w/e will do


plus you'd likely need to be able to overpower their reiatsu first


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2014)

Actually most game mechanics have some lore towards it. I wouldn't take the mathematical numbers behind it seriously but the reasoning behind it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

ok ..

so can someone post some lore quotes about "resurrection sickness debuff" ?


I mean in WC3 you could build an altar thing to revive dead heroes and they never had any resurrection debuffs


----------



## Nep Heart (Apr 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> plus you'd likely need to be able to overpower their reiatsu first



 No you don't considering...



			
				ChaosTheory123 said:
			
		

> Bleach is consistent in a few regards, lack of backgrounds and the hax is underwhelming and tends to be overcome by brute force.



 Pretty sure that only applies in the case of Reiatsu overpowering Reiatsu. I doubt they can brute force themselves out of legitimate hax. So, Clorox is still getting fucked over by real soul hax.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

and said real soul hax are .. ?


----------



## TehChron (Apr 17, 2014)

The fact that Azuregos basically shacked up with a spirit healer, something which, prior to that, didnt exist outside of game mechanics, and then bluntly said that the character owed "her and her sisters" is confirmation of the game mechanics involved


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2014)

There's a difference in asking a spirit healer for a Rez than getting a Rez from something else.

It's a give and take type of shit.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> I kind of thought that was a joke or something
> 
> you realize that's game mechanics, right ?
> 
> ...



Resurrection in warcraft consists of forcing your soul back into a new body

There's literally skeletons left behind after you revive, where your corpse once was

They're not getting out of it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

am I the only one who legitimately has trouble following what the fuck Chron is talking about most of the time in this thread ?


----------



## TehChron (Apr 17, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> There's a difference in asking a spirit healer for a Rez than getting a Rez from something else.
> 
> It's a give and take type of shit.



Not when Azuregos is pimping the shit out of them, presumably


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

> Resurrection in warcraft consists of forcing your soul back into a new body
> 
> There's literally skeletons left behind after you revive, where your corpse once was
> 
> They're not getting out of it


ok, so, being such a nice guy, he might try and give them new bodies, assuming he lives that long ?


that's .. great ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

I'd rather focus on trying to quantify some hard lore power feats with Regi


----------



## Nep Heart (Apr 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> and said real soul hax are .. ?



 General soul hax that doesn't rely on a silly energy vs energy mechanic like Bleach does. Jedah, Raest, Emperor Palpatine and and so on. Bleach's so-called resistances are entirely based on some sort of Reiatsu priority if overpowering each other's hax simply requires having more Reiatsu than the other guy rather than legit resistances... considering they use Reiatsu for all their powers. Chaos' quote sums it up perfectly.

 I'm not taking any sides here anyway, just pointing out that you're wrong.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

> General soul hax that doesn't rely on a silly energy vs energy mechanic like Bleach does. Jedah, Raest, Emperor Palpatine and and so on. Bleach's so-called resistances are entirely based on some sort of Reiatsu priority if overpowering each other's hax simply requires having more Reiatsu than the other guy rather than legit resistances... considering they use Reiatsu for all their powers. Chaos' quote sums it up perfectly.


.... this thread is about warcraft


----------



## Bioness (Apr 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> am I the only one who legitimately has trouble following what the fuck Chron is talking about most of the time in this thread ?



I have no idea either, I think he is trolling.

Azurego was in a relationship with a spirit healer, that is all. He didn't gain any powers from it, he doesn't control life, there is nothing relevant to this thread to be gained from that piece of information.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

but generally, no, how someone resists doesn't matter, it's still a resist feat


it's the magnitude of what they resisted that matters, same hax of a greater/magnitude potency will be sufficient to overcome it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

> I have no idea either, I think he is trolling.
> 
> Azurego was in a relationship with a spirit healer, that is all. He didn't gain any powers from it, he doesn't control life, there is nothing relevant to this thread to be gained from that piece of information.


ok, good, so it's not just me then


----------



## Nep Heart (Apr 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> .... this thread is about warcraft



 And... I am sure Warcraft has Soulfuck as pointed out in several pages. Your point other than savethrowing Clorox?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> how durable is Sargeras ?



He got hurt by a wooden axe enchanted with magic


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> He got hurt by a wooden axe enchanted with magic


planet level magic, duh


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

btw, there was some quote about star systems dissapearing very quick due to Titans or something


do we accept that ?


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 17, 2014)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> He got hurt by a wooden axe enchanted with magic



When did Sargeras even showed himself? 


I don't remember about this.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 17, 2014)

^ During the War of the Ancients.


----------



## Mexikorn (Apr 17, 2014)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> He got hurt by a wooden axe enchanted with magic



when? thats hilarious
who did this


----------



## Regicide (Apr 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> I'd rather focus on trying to quantify some hard lore power feats with Regi


So why wouldn't we use the nuke calculator here again?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 17, 2014)

Nordormu solos.

He can just ask all the billions of other versions of himself through the time lines to come help him age everyone into dust. 

Seriously he can do that....although he probably won't.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 17, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Seriously he can do that....although he probably won't.



Default is bloodlusted.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

Regicide said:


> So why wouldn't we use the nuke calculator here again?


because that's not what happened ? 


though noone's stopping you from using whatever you want


----------



## Regicide (Apr 17, 2014)

Chaos seems to use it even for feats that aren't necessarily explosions. 

I dunno, what _did_ happen?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

he's better off worrying about not dying right away first


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

Regicide said:


> Chaos seems to use it even for feats that aren't necessarily explosions.
> 
> I dunno, what _did_ happen?


he is kind of bullshiting there, but maybe we can allow it if there's nothing better ? 


and I'm not sure


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 17, 2014)

Bioness said:


> Default is bloodlusted.



Well everyone gets fucked then.

He knows the future so he knows which fighters needs to be taken out first that might cause problems.

Not that he needs to do that but just expressing how badly Norz will fuck shit up.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 17, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Nordormu solos.
> 
> He can just ask all the billions of other versions of himself through the time lines to come help him age everyone into dust.
> 
> Seriously he can do that....although he probably won't.



Nozdormus from all timelines already know what happens, happened and will happen. Comes with the job. He is too slow to do anything though.

But what are the specifics of his aging ability just out of curiousity?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

I wonder if a ~high-tier is enough to kill an Aspect or if a top/god-tier would be necessary


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 17, 2014)

Same problem as Sargeras - lack of durability feats


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

could Dofla control someone hax and go ham ?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 17, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> Nozdormus from all timelines already know what happens, happened and will happen. Comes with the job. He is too slow to do anything though.
> 
> *But what are the specifics of his aging ability just out of curiousity?*



Pretty much the same as Respira(Bleach) i guess you would say. 

He blasts you with his magical sand breath and GG dead man. I do not think he can age you without touching you, at least i do not recall him ever doing it. Although he can mind rape you of course among other things.



Fluttershy said:


> could Dofla control someone hax and go ham ?



He could potentially control some powerful people but if said person in question is hax then he probably can't do much with them. 

As in say he did take control of one of the dragon aspects, best DD could make them do is just physical attacks. The real danger is their various magics/special ability's, and DD himself would just make himself a target of said persons magic.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 17, 2014)

Character with the longest life span his breath has aged?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 17, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> Character with the longest life span his breath has aged?



tentacles of one of the Old Gods, who are of course immortal and the most powerful beings in the verse besides the titans. Although i need someone to confirm this as i might be misremembering what happened. 

Cause at some point Norz power stopped working to which he did not know why. The thing i can't recall lol is if his powers never worked from the start or they just made a resistance to it. I will try and look it up.

Either way the Old gods were stopping Norz and his various other time line selfs from being their overpowered selfs and fixing the timeline they were messing up so again Norz op.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

a respira that requires physical touch *and* used by a significantly slower character ?

welp, gl with that



not even addressing that some Bleach/Nardo chaps are rather long lived (shinigami obv, bijuu, Edos) and the top 2 would be Juubi (the progenitor of all or smth) and likely Soul King - he'd be at least as old as Soul Society and IIRC Rukia said that was million/millions of years old

and of course Hogyoku Aizen is "immortal" ()


----------



## TehChron (Apr 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> ok, so, being such a nice guy, he might try and give them new bodies, assuming he lives that long ?
> 
> 
> that's .. great ?


Well, death doesnt really matter to Azuregos

He functions just fine as a disembodied spirit

Having said that, what powers do Shinigami, Hollows, Espada, and Ichigo have when inside a human body?

If you said "none", then you are absolutely correct.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 17, 2014)

Regicide said:


> Chaos seems to use it even for feats that aren't necessarily explosions.
> 
> I dunno, what _did_ happen?


Energy of his summon leveled a massive chunk of the Redridge Mountains, forming the Burning Steppes and...Searing Gorge?

Irreversibly altered the climate, created Blackrock Mountain, etc etc


----------



## TehChron (Apr 17, 2014)

In all seriousness, are people acting like infinite Temporal Clones chaining ZA WARUDO with the ability to keep friendlies free of the effect isn't enough to tilt the odds?

Because it is.


----------



## Poxbox (Apr 17, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Well, death doesnt really matter to Azuregos
> 
> He functions just fine as a disembodied spirit
> 
> ...


Don't Bleach characters routinely fight and kill "disembodied spirits"?


----------



## Regicide (Apr 17, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Well, death doesnt really matter to Azuregos
> 
> He functions just fine as a disembodied spirit
> 
> ...


We've never seen Hollows use gigais or anything, actually.

Not particularly sure how living would negatively affect the cast. The Fodderbringers functioned just fine while alive, and so do Quincies.


----------



## Nep Heart (Apr 17, 2014)

Clorox spirits are tangible for some strange reason.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

> Speed is irrelevant


hahaha no

it's pretty much the most important thing here


anyone too slow dies right away unless they have enough durability or some other way to stay in the fight






TehChron said:


> like *infinite* Temporal Clones *chaining ZA WARUDO* with the ability to keep friendlies free of the effect isn't enough to tilt the odds?


I would like to see some feats for the bolded


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

I didn't know WC got this much wank


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 17, 2014)

Mexikorn said:


> when? thats hilarious
> who did this



Broxigar during WOA

It made a wound in Sargeras leg


----------



## TehChron (Apr 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> I didn't know WC got this much wank



Explaining the potential exploits for a massive number of exotic abilities including but not limited to: Time Manipulation, Freeform forced transmutation, and soulfuckery = Wank

Of course


----------



## TehChron (Apr 17, 2014)

Poxbox said:


> Don't Bleach characters routinely fight and kill "disembodied spirits"?



Not really

The only ones that actually put down spirits permanently are the Quincies, cutting things down with Zanpakuto just forcibly cleanses the spirit and sends them off to the Rukongai

Hollows...dont really do that. They either eat the spirits, or "kill" them, which is kind of vague as fuck, actually 

Of those, though, being stripped of their nature would weaken all but those who were already human to begin with.

So not the converted arrancars of the Quincy army.


----------



## Regicide (Apr 17, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Of those, though, being stripped of their nature would weaken all but those who were already human to begin with.


What makes you think that being alive would accomplish that? 

The purpose of most gigais appears to be allowing Shinigami to blend in with humans and shit. And Ichigo was always weird, so not particularly seeing how he makes for a decent example of anything.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Explaining the potential exploits for a massive number of exotic abilities including but not limited to: Time Manipulation, Freeform forced transmutation, and soulfuckery = Wank
> 
> Of course


posting feats is preferabble to "explaining"



and yeah, continuously ignoring the speed (especially) and stats difference (well, Bioness acknowledged that ? BIONESS ) sort of is


----------



## Mexikorn (Apr 17, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Explaining the potential exploits for a massive number of exotic abilities including but not limited to: Time Manipulation, Freeform forced transmutation, and soulfuckery = Wank
> 
> Of course



sounds like wanking
if you "powerscale" the potential of what sounds reasonable is utterly wrong! (even if it sounds oh so logic in your head)
unless there is a feat for what you're claiming he can do, nozdormu has to stick with what hes shown to do so far
those are the rules of the obd, even i know that

and here's the story of the orc hitting sargeras with a wooden axe btw, nobble is awesome
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7fo2LR9PoY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 17, 2014)

The wooden axe age was forged by malfurion,this is no common wooden axe


----------



## Mexikorn (Apr 17, 2014)

> Good thing we got bleach
> and here's the story of the orc hitting sargeras with a wooden axe


... people dont seem to understand my humor


----------



## Bioness (Apr 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> posting feats is preferabble to "explaining"
> 
> 
> 
> and yeah, continuously ignoring the speed (especially) and stats difference (well, Bioness acknowledged that … BIONESS ) sort of is



What the hell do you want me to explain?

Ragnaros splitting the Redbridge mountains, creating a massive volcano mountain range, and decimating over an area over 1,800km wide. Ragnaros who is more or less equal to the other elemental lords and FIGHTS them in the Elemental Plains.

Or

The fact that Nozdormu and several thousand bronze dragon as well as several dozen or more people who can use a shit ton of time travel, time slows, and full on time stops. One of these fucking bronze dragons being responsible for the next expansion, Warlords of Draenor. There is even a faction of "mortals" who specialize in chronomancy or time magic.



Yes, there is a big speed disadvantage, which is moot if you have all these characters who can stop time effectively making everyone on the HST side useless.

I explained all this in the 4th post of this thread, so I really don't know why you are still acting like Warcraft is full of Harry Potter level  magic and nothing else.


----------



## LineageCold (Apr 17, 2014)

Not reading through this thread & if I'm not missing something




"Three " of those bad boys launched in WoW general direction , spells extinction for most of them ( if I'm not missing any durability feats from them)


----------



## TehChron (Apr 17, 2014)

Regicide said:


> What makes you think that being alive would accomplish that?
> 
> The purpose of most gigais appears to be allowing Shinigami to blend in with humans and shit. And Ichigo was always weird, so not particularly seeing how he makes for a decent example of anything.



Well

We never saw that one Fullbringer guy whip out his Zanpakuto, now did we?

Ichigo is also never capable of whipping out Zangetsu unless he separates his soul from his body

Nor was anyone else able to do the same with their own weapons while stuck in their gigai. It's actually explicitly explained that using the full scope of their abilities in a living body is impossible.

Not to mention that reviving hollows turns them back into normal humans.

So while it may not be a big deal for folks like pure blooded quincies or Fullbringers, Mass Resurrection would be a pretty crippling move against large chunks of the verse 



> sounds like wanking
> if you "powerscale" the potential of what sounds reasonable is utterly wrong! (even if it sounds oh so logic in your head)
> unless there is a feat for what you're claiming he can do, nozdormu has to stick with what hes shown to do so far
> those are the rules of the obd, even i know that



Actually, no, that isn't the case at all. Bloodlusted means that potentially common usages of their power set means that they can and will exploit their abilities to the maximum without pesky CIS or PIS interfering.

Get your nonsense out of here.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 17, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> Not reading through this thread & if I'm not missing something
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Er.

The sheer number of beings in the verse capable of long-distance mass-teleportation make blatantly telegraphed massive attacks somewhat pointless.

If anything, the jewbii is more likely to take out members of the HST with it's own attacks than the Warcraft characters.


----------



## Regicide (Apr 17, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Well
> 
> We never saw that one Fullbringer guy whip out his Zanpakuto, now did we?


Ginjou's Cross of Scaffold seems to also be treated as his zanpakuto or some shit.


TehChron said:


> Ichigo is also never capable of whipping out Zangetsu unless he separates his soul from his body


Ichigo is Ichigo, who fucking knows what's up with him? 


TehChron said:


> Nor was anyone else able to do the same with their own weapons while stuck in their gigai.


That would defeat the purpose of the gigai if that were possible.


TehChron said:


> Not to mention that reviving hollows turns them back into normal humans.


Since when?


----------



## LineageCold (Apr 17, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Er.
> 
> The sheer number of beings in the verse capable of *long-distance mass-teleportation*make blatantly telegraphed massive attacks somewhat pointless.
> 
> If anything, the jewbii is more likely to take out members of the HST with it's own attacks than the Warcraft characters.



Care to explain that a little more ? Is it a barrier that teleport attacks orrr?? 

Btw, juubi BB are mach 20k + , just putting that out there


----------



## Mexikorn (Apr 17, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> Not reading through this thread & if I'm not missing something
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my train of thought



TehChron said:


> Actually, no, that isn't the case at all. Bloodlusted means that potentially common usages of their power set means that they can and will exploit their abilities to the maximum without pesky CIS or PIS interfering.
> 
> Get your nonsense out of here.



I neither set the default to bloodlust (but have no problem to go with it for the sake of this thread and the direction its going) nor did know that PIS CIS is off
i mean, nozordmu with unrestricted ability usage (potential) could have easily take care of every pesky shit in wow verse on his own if he wanted. yet he didnt. was he lazy or what?

why not go with gremmy + PIS CIS off? he, his reaction time (and thus probably his thought process) is likely way faster than anything wow has to offer so why not just bfr them to space or tear their intesties inside out? (including nozdormu and sargeras) also make all the titans and old gods into puppies and make all elementals and intangibles manifest into the material world so they can be nuked by bijuudama (unless im missing out on how gremmies abilites work, because tbh i dont entirely understand how the thing with kenpachis lil girl and her cookie body works)


----------



## TehChron (Apr 17, 2014)

Regicide said:


> Ginjou's Cross of Scaffold seems to also be treated as his zanpakuto or some shit.


 His Cross of Scaffold was his Fullbring, though



> Ichigo is Ichigo, who fucking knows what's up with him?


 Gotta go by the examples that exist



> That would defeat the purpose of the gigai if that were possible.


 They had a point? 



> Since when?



Since hollows are human souls that degenerated into violent ghostly monstrosities in the first place? 



> Care to explain that a little more ? Is it a barrier that teleport attacks orrr??
> 
> Btw, juubi BB are mach 20k + , just putting that out there



It means "Getting the hell out of the way". Much like Obito's Kamui made him a  bitch to put down, most generic mages could just rip open a portal to Shattrath or something and render the big explosion irrelevant.



> why not go with gremmy + PIS CIS off? he, his reaction time (and thus probably his thought process) is likely way faster than anything wow has to offer so why not just bfr them to space or tear their intesties inside out? (including nozdormu and sargeras) also make all the titans and old gods into puppies and make all elementals and intangibles manifest into the material world so they can be nuked by bijuudama (unless im missing out on how gremmies abilites work, because tbh i dont entirely understand how the thing with kenpachis lil girl and her cookie body works)



Because he literally could not do that to Kenpachi. He managed to kill Love and whatshisname, and turn Yachiru's bones into cookies.

Yet he couldnt manage to nail Kenpachi down with cheap tactics.

His imagination has a limit. And dealing with timefuckery on the level that the Bronze Dragonflight brings to bear is probably way past his ability to comprehend before a ZA WARUDO takes effect.


----------



## Regicide (Apr 17, 2014)

TehChron said:


> His Cross of Scaffold was his Fullbring, though


Considering it also changes when he uses his bankai, it appears to function as both.


TehChron said:


> Gotta go by the examples that exist


It's a shitty example nonetheless, but meh. 


TehChron said:


> They had a point?


Yeah.

The whole purpose of gigais is to allow weakened Shinigami to act human and not be attacked by Hollows. It can be used simply to interact with the living, but that's not the primary function.


TehChron said:


> Since hollows are human souls that degenerated into violent ghostly monstrosities in the first place?


And?

Not seeing how that means they'd suddenly become human if they were to be suddenly living.


----------



## Ice (Apr 17, 2014)

Sargeras cleaves HST into twain.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 17, 2014)

Regicide said:


> Considering it also changes when he uses his bankai, it appears to function as both.
> It's a shitty example nonetheless, but meh.


 ...Wait, he bankai'd? 


> Yeah.
> 
> The whole purpose of gigais is to allow weakened Shinigami to act human and not be attacked by Hollows. It can be used simply to interact with the living, but that's not the primary function.


 And then we revert back to the Ichigo example 


> And?
> 
> Not seeing how that means they'd suddenly become human if they were to be suddenly living.



Well. Many hollows still wind up going to hell rather than Soul Society if thats where their souls were going to end up in the first place based on their actions while still living.

So naturally, hollows are still considered human souls by the rules of the verse

Hence..._what the hell else would they be if they were to come back to life_?


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 17, 2014)

I feel i missed something when i read warcraft lore, the titans didn't create planets and a fuckton of other things? 

Why we are bringing sargeras here? He laugh at HST and destroy it,also he is banned form this match from being a titan


----------



## Keishin (Apr 18, 2014)

The Juubi would pretty much solo, and Hashirama could put it down. Madara=Hashirama, there are current Naruto, Obito, Kakashi, 3rd Raikage etc.

Current Ichigo is most likely above patched flexing shikai kenpachi too.

Continental headbutts. Nuff said.

The WoW planet gets busted just by Naruto, Sasuke and current Madara clashing.


----------



## Ice (Apr 18, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> I feel i missed something when i read warcraft lore, the titans didn't create planets and a fuckton of other things?
> 
> Why we are bringing sargeras here? He laugh at HST and destroy it,also he is banned form this match from being a titan



Which brings me to question why are we restricting the Titans. I mean we aren't restricting anyone on the HST.


----------



## Nevan (Apr 18, 2014)

Just going to point out that some Shinigami were born in soul society.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 18, 2014)

And it wouldnt affect a number of Quincies either, but the point is that its an option that renders large swathes of the Bleachverse irrelevant

(also setting aside the fact that that literally makes no sense, but hey, it's Kubo)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 18, 2014)

Bioness said:


> What the hell do you want me to explain?
> 
> Ragnaros splitting the Redbridge mountains, creating a massive volcano mountain range, and decimating over an area over 1,800km wide. Ragnaros who is more or less equal to the other elemental lords and FIGHTS them in the Elemental Plains.
> 
> ...


are you being this stupid on purpose or something ? 


post *links/proof* (of actual combat feats/abilities being used) for all of your claims (and that means not some wowpedia page, but quotes from source material) .. that includes time related abilities as well .. and said links better also include details on these abilities such as what is needed for their use, how fast it is (well this seems to be moot given there are no speed feats as of yet), range, duration etc.



and yes, time powers (or any powers) are useless as well if you're too slow to use them before you're dead .. this concept shouldn't be that hard to understand

and so far, given the lack of speed or durability feats, it seems the vast majority of WoW side will be dead before they can form a thought in a direct mass fight  .. we need to focus on those that won't be


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 18, 2014)

this thread has become exactly like any other OBD thread in which I ever talked with Bioness 



familiarity is good


----------



## TehChron (Apr 18, 2014)

considering that wowpedia is actually the most most complete source of information on shit related to the verse, given that it has lore quoted and referenced directly on the relevant pages, as well as in game lore fluff, you can go fuck yourself, Fluttershit

Wowpedia is the definitive source. Period.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 18, 2014)

And you keep forgetting, fluttershit

That the Bronze Dragonflight has access to multiple fucking timelines. And is an entire race of beings where timefuckery is standard.

So unless they're basically one-shotted in a verse with enough exotic abilities to circumvent such shit, they're going to be chaining ZA WARUDOs all day erryday until they win.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 18, 2014)

are you bioness ? 


neither of you seem to understand the concept of posting feats, but I think there's a small chance he _might_ come around .. meanwhile I've given up on you


----------



## Mexikorn (Apr 18, 2014)

fluttershy, you my man
i used to not like you because you're a troll and shit
but you understand how this should go, and thats worth a mention, bravo bravo


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 18, 2014)

well, shit


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 18, 2014)

Bronze dragons have control over timelines, and they also have the ability to see in past future and control over time, in cataclysm Deathwing tried to fight against the bronze dragons but they foresaw his movements and were already gone; also they can send people to past, and all.

And one thing more EVERY single bronze dragon has time manipulation, and if whole die others can just time stop and proceed to rape, also having knowledge of what will happen in the future they will stop the time in the beginning.

How long it takes to use it? Nothing at all,dragons just use their abilities theres no cooldown neither in the lores or in the game for using such abilities, is just natural, no enchantments nothing they just use instantly, the time stop is also another thing that you cannot overlook,they can maintain time stoped for as long as they want, they never had a timing for how much time their powers will stay active, the Titans made the bronze dragonflight guard time itself.

Nozdormu was empowered by the titans itself to guard time itself in the lore, and all timelines, bronze dragonflights have knowledge and control over all timelines.


Ingame and the lores thats pretty much what happens, for a feat ingame from WoW you can pay a visit for other places in past and bronze dragonflights, do that casually. Even with the speed if you have the knowledge from multiple timelines from past and future the battle start with time stop.

i can try bringing some events from the games and the lores from when they used their powers, since they used their powers ingame some feats of using such powers are not that hard to find,but are not that easy to find the feat with all you want to know about it "range/duration/etc" about range them seem being able to affect everything in warcraft universe(not sure about that this goes only with the dragon aspect Nozdormu,since he was empowered by the titans that much, but i will try finding some range feat for others bronze dragonflights)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 18, 2014)

> the concept of posting feats


**



> and yes, time powers are useless as well if you're too slow to use them before you're dead


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 18, 2014)

> How long it takes to use it? Nothing at all,dragons just use their abilities theres no cooldown neither in the lores or in the game for using such abilities,is just natural,no enchantments nothing they just use instantly,the time stop is also other thing that you can't overlook,they can maintain time stoped for as long as they want,they never had a timing for how much time their powers will stay active, the Titans made the bronze dragonflight to guard timeitself.



reaction time would still be a factor unless they're on some GER type shit or something


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 18, 2014)

this thread is all kinds of retarded


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 18, 2014)

Dartg, show us the light


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 18, 2014)

you've already done a brilliant job


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 18, 2014)

anyway, to try some actual feats for once ..


Fluttershy said:


> btw, there was some quote about star systems dissapearing very quick due to Titans or something
> 
> 
> do we accept that ?




 (yes, I know it's a wiki link , but it at least has the quote in it  unlike some others that were posted here)



> I have seen worlds bathed in the Makers' flames. Their denizens fading without so much as a whimper. *Entire planetary systems born and razed in the time that it takes your mortal hearts to beat once*. Yet all throughout, my own heart, devoid of emotion... of empathy. I... have... felt... NOTHING! A million, million lives wasted. Had they all held within them your tenacity? Had they all loved life as you do?


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 18, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> .



fuck is this the new 

son of the bitch


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 18, 2014)

> 


ck


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 18, 2014)

they have different uses

 whatever this is i like it better though


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 18, 2014)

has that special smile


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 18, 2014)

it's very Flutter, I'll give it that


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 18, 2014)

a best

og did you watch klk?


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 18, 2014)

nope
should I? (i know i asked this before but w/e)


----------



## Ice (Apr 18, 2014)

Haven't watched it either. It sounds overrated to me tbh.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 18, 2014)

same
tho thats just because im around a lot of people who overhype things to hell so eh
though the art kind of looked annoying to me
and nonon's voice what the fuck
like a damn cockaroach


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 18, 2014)

og pls

nonon is the best character

also watch it you nooblords.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYDhTpBNouk[/YOUTUBE]
...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXHTyNwD4cc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 18, 2014)

WOW sounds stronger judging from the comments here. Also why watch KLK when you can watch Abenobashi?


----------



## Mexikorn (Apr 18, 2014)

since we're at it already

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vk3R5gAYQIo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stermor (Apr 18, 2014)

medivh is still in this right ? he should be able to solo. 

anyway powerwise it should be 

top tier wow>>>>>>>top tier hst(juubi/rikudou crap)>high tier wow(gaint group of people)>fodder.. 

and while juubi/rikudou can take out most of hte high tiers in wow with utter ease.. time travel kinda fucks that though.. 

anyway hst should loose.. either because medivh just solo's or because juubi is not able to kill everything before time travel starts.. and from then on they loose..


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 18, 2014)

they only lose to titans and old gods 

rest get blitzed and destroyed  (elemental lords might go back to their planes after getting beaten top side if they can't die conventionally  not sure)


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 18, 2014)

and what are Medivh's feats?


----------



## Jakotsu06 (Apr 18, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> they only lose to titans and old gods
> 
> rest get blitzed and destroyed  (elemental lords might go back to their planes after getting beaten top side if they can't die conventionally  not sure)


 Yeah to "kill" them for good they have to die in the Elemental Plane. Killing them in another world just banish them back to their realm. Even if you kill them in the plane the power that makes them will be claimed by another elemental of the type or manifest again some day. Unclear which but that's what was said in game and why a permanent force was needed to stay int he Firelands to know when this happen and have a foothold if need be to stop it.


----------



## Stermor (Apr 18, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> and what are Medivh's feats?



his mother battled sargeras. medivh battled and won from his mom.. me'dan son of medivh is suposed to be even more powerful.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 18, 2014)

that's not feats

especially considering Sargeras wanted to get defeated by Aegwynn


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> they only lose to titans and old gods
> 
> rest get blitzed and destroyed  (elemental lords might go back to their planes after getting beaten top side if they can't die conventionally  not sure)



Blitz a bronze dragon who has precog ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 18, 2014)

yah


----------



## Bioness (Apr 18, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> are you bioness ?
> 
> 
> neither of you seem to understand the concept of posting feats, but I think there's a small chance he _might_ come around .. meanwhile I've given up on you



It is Warcraft, it has been established multiple times that concrete feats like the ones seen in manga are hard to find. It is either through text or showings in the games are so small and without environmental destruction that you can't measure it.

The best destruction feat barring the Titans is Ragnaros and Deathwing. Your are correct it would require a reaction time to use abilities, something that a smart OP would have fixed by either equalizing speed or making the starting distance large enough that abilities could be used.

Whatever, Warcraft get's speedblitz and then blown up yadda yadda.


----------



## Caxe7 (Apr 18, 2014)

What's with all the faces of black people?


----------



## Bioness (Apr 18, 2014)

Something horrible, don't pay attention to it.


----------



## Mexikorn (Apr 19, 2014)

Bioness said:


> It is Warcraft, it has been established multiple times that concrete feats like the ones seen in manga are hard to find. It is either through text or showings in the games are so small and without environmental destruction that you can't measure it.
> 
> The best destruction feat barring the Titans is Ragnaros and Deathwing. Your are correct it would require a reaction time to use abilities, something that a smart OP would have fixed by either equalizing speed or making the starting distance large enough that abilities could be used.
> 
> Whatever, Warcraft get's speedblitz and then blown up yadda yadda.



Feel free to give me an example of starting conditions that are fair enough to make it a equal scenario for both factions.
That's all I got to say, I didn't believe this thread was a good idea from the beginning.
I only started it because of... you can read the reasons in the OP.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 19, 2014)

Mexikorn said:


> Feel free to give me an example of starting conditions that are fair enough to make it a equal scenario for both factions.
> That's all I got to say, I didn't believe this thread was a good idea from the beginning.
> I only started it because of... you can read the reasons in the OP.



I did give you examples, clearly you didn't read my post well enough. Hell, I even underlined it for you.


----------

